
Show HN: Stacker – build web apps in your browser, without code - skellystudios
https://stacker.app/
======
skellystudios
Co-founder here. I've been working on this for about a year. I had been
building platforms for several marketplace-type startups in a row, I realised
that I was literally just reimplementing the same easy stuff again and again.
So I quit, and built this so that the founders/product team could build whole
features without needing to call me.

So far we've got a few real apps running live – a social network, a platform
business, a fact-checking portal, as well as demos of a few other apps on
Stacker.

------
manoj-nathwani
This looks awesome!

How would it work with existing databases? For example - I already have a
mysql database and I want to build dashboards on the data using stacker. Is
that possible?

Also, how does the opposite work? Is there a python or node library to connect
existing apps to stacker to send it data? Or is it all through REST?

~~~
davyson
Hey! Co-founder here, we don't support external databases today but we're
working on it! We hope this makes it easier to dip into Stacker. The opposite
works already, each app created in Stacker has a REST API.

------
sk24iam
Your pricing is pretty expensive compared to Bubble.is. How is your product
different?

Is there a support community yet for Stacker builders?

Also, here is a good place to submit tutorials if this takes off...
www.stakk.co

~~~
davyson
We’re more expensive than Bubble for individuals, but for teams we are pretty
competitive I think.

In Stacker apps are made out of bigger building blocks than in Bubble so eg.
not everyone has to build their own news feed from scratch. We also use
flexbox rather than absolute positioning so our apps can be more responsive on
different screen sizes.

No support community yet, thank you for the link, we’ll add our tutorials in
there.

------
curiousest
Does stacker generate a new set of APIs for each project? Does it have a base
set of API objects/endpoints that are used across projects? Is there some mix
of both?

~~~
skellystudios
Yes! As well as being able to build in the visual web builder, Stacker
generates and hosts a flexible backend for you, so you can hook up, say, a
native mobile app via REST.

------
SamiTriki
How well does it work for responsive websites? Do you have an open roadmap?

~~~
skellystudios
Making the apps you build work really well on mobile was one of our main aims.
We allow mobile overrides for everything, and by using flexbox for layout,
which means that 90% of the time it looks pretty great by default.

Re: Open roadmap – no, but I'd really like to add that.

------
danub
I really like the demos, are they all purely built with Stacker?

~~~
skellystudios
All the products featured are real, functioning apps. No tricks or photoshop
;)

A few of our showcase customers are still in beta, so you can just see their
landing pages.

------
tomhosking
This looks pretty neat, kinda like a flatpack build-your-own app. Can you use
it with custom backend APIs?

